# MS Outlook - email delay of about 3-5 minutes



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a user that is receiving emails sent to her about 3-5 minutes after she should. I did message track on the exchange server and it says that she received the messages locally when she should have (say 8:10), but she doesn't get them until about 8:13). No one else on the network is having these problems so it is isolated to her (everyone else gets them immediately).

I checked her clock timezone and it's fine. She is on a hub with another user, but the other user is not getting delays.

Any ideas?

Thanks all!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you have Exchange have you enabled message tracking on her emails in EXADMIN?


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Is she using the 'inbox' as an archive ? That could explain the delay if the inbox is very large say several hundred mbs. The MS-MVP'S have been warning users for yrs not to use any of the primary folders as archives.


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Checked her inbox - very tiny.

Further note, pressing F9 to sync will get her the email messages immediately - I just can't figure out what is causing the sync delay between her account and the server when she waits for it to come normally.

Any ideas?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this user using cached exchange mode? Also F9 is for syncing offline files maybe her outlook is set to work offline?

If 3-5 minutes is that big a deal I would think you would want all replication/redundancy off so its directly connecting to the exchange server and getting real time information.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would disable offline folders entirely.


----------

